# Emirates to start first A380 service to DFW



## Texan Eagle (Apr 3, 2014)

Dubai-based Emirates will be the first airline to introduce the Airbus A380 to DFW, starting from Oct 1, 2014.

Press Release.

Whoever wrote that press release sure knows how to rub the patriotic Texas folks the right way- "*Everything is Bigger in Texas", "*the 489-seat A380, powered by *U.S.-made* GE GP7200 engines"*  *


----------

